# الانسان الآلي "الربوت".. الموت المحيط



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (5 أبريل 2007)

في ظل التطور السريع و الهائل في تكنلوجيا الانسان الألي والذكاء الاصطناعي الذي قد يفوق الذكاء الانساني بأضعاف مضاعفة قد يتسائل المرء ويطرح في ذهنه عدة تساؤلات قد تثير الضحك عند البعض من الأشخاص وقد تثير الهلع والخوف عند البعض الأخر وهذه التساؤلات تتمثل في :
هل سيشهد المستقبل حروب وصارعات من نوع آخر أقصد هل شيشهد حروب بين البشر من جهة وبين الانسان الآلي من جهة أخرى ؟ 

وهل ستكون تكنلوجيا الانسان الآلي"الروبوت" هي الخطر الذي يحيط بمستقبل البشرية ؟

في الواقع من الصعب جداً التكهن بالاجابة على هذه الأسئلة ..
اخواني الأعزاء ان ما دفعني لكتابة هذه الأسطر هو ما قرأته في موقع محطة اذاعة "bbc" وهو موضوع يتحدث عن سعي بعض العلماء البريطانيين لتطوير تكنولجيا الانسان الألي لجعلها تتفاعل مع البشر عاطفيا هنا أيها الاخوة الأعزاء نستنج من كلمة "عاطفياً" أن الربوتات بالمستقبل ستكون لديها العاطفة ..وكما تعلمون أن العاطفة قد تورد صاحبها المهالك ..وأن العاطفة متى ما تجرد منها الانسان أصبح كالآلة المعدنية التي لا تملك أدنى احساس بالمحيط حولها اذن فالألات ستكون قادره على الحزن والغضب والكره وقد تمتلك جميع الدوافع الانسانية من حب للتملك وغيرها.
ويشترك في هذا المشروع العلمي"الخطير من وجهة نظري" البحثي ستة بلدان، و25 خبيرا من خبراء علم الروبوتات والذكاء الاصطناعي، فضلا عن خبراء في التطور النفسي والأعصاب. . وقد وضعت لهذا المشروع ميزانية تكلفته 2.3 مليون يورو، لمدة ثلاثة أعوام .
اخواني الاعزاء قبل أن أنهي وقبل أن أن أرفق لكم ذلك المقال الذي قرأته من محطة شبكة اذاعة bcc أود أن أرفق لكم هذا الحديث الشريف الذي رواه أحمد وأبو داود وأبن ماجه بسند صحيح قال الصادق : " ستصالحون الروم صلحا آمنا فتغزون أنتم وهم عدوا من وراءهم فتسلمون وتغنمون ثم تنزلون بمرج ذى تلول ... " إلى أخر حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

هنا أيها الاخوة يثير لدي هذا الحديث تسائل وهو من هو ذلك العدو المستقبلي الذي يستوجب اتحادنا مع النصارى هل سيكون هذا العدو هو العدو الذي أشرت اليه في بداية مقالي ؟

في الواقع الله وحده من يعلم ذلك ولنسأل الله السلامة من كل مكروه والسلامة من كل شر .



إلى هنا تقبلوا أجمل وأرق تحية من أخيكم عبدالعزيز الظفيري 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




.


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (5 أبريل 2007)

هذه المقالة التي قرأتها من موقع bbc استمتعوا.. 

إنسان آلي "عاطفي" يتعلم من البشر

h





في فيلم آي-روبوت كانت الروبوتات قادرة على التعبير المعقد عن المشاعر


أخذ فريق من العلماء البريطانيين على عاتقه تنفيذ مشروع أوروبي لجعل الإنسان الآلي (الروبوت) يتفاعل مع البشر عاطفيا. 

وتشترك في مشروع Feelix Growing البحثي ستة بلدان، و25 خبيرا من خبراء علم الروبوتات والذكاء الاصطناعي، فضلا عن خبراء في التطور النفسي والأعصاب. 

وقالت منسقة المشروع، د. لولا كاناميرو، إن الهدف هو بناء إنسان آلي "يتعلم من البشر ويتجاوب اجتماعيا وانفعاليا بشكل لائق". 

وسوف يستمر المشروع الذي تبلغ تكلفته 2.3 مليون يورو، لمدة ثلاثة أعوام. 

وقالت د. كاناميرو، العاملة بجامعة هارتفوردشير، "إن عالم الانفعالات والعواطف البشرية عالم شديد التعقيد ولكننا نتجاوب مع إشارات بسيطة، حتى أننا لا نلحظها أحيانا أو لا نلتفت إليها كثيرا، مثل الطريقة التي يتحرك بها شخص ما". 

"الإطراء على الروبوت" 

ويشمل المشروع بناء مجموعة من الروبوتات تتضمن مستِقبِلات حسية للتجاوب مع البشر وتغيير سلوكها تباعا. 

وتشبه د. كاناميرو الروبوتات بصغار الأطفال الذين يستقون أنماطهم الحركية والانفعالية مما يدور حولهم. 

والروبوتات في حد ذاتها مجرد ماكينات، ولكن الجانب الأكثر تشويقا فيها هو السوفت وير، أو البرمجة الخاصة بها. 

وسيتم تركيب رؤوس معبرة لبعض الماكينات، فيما تقول كاناميرو إنه سيتم تعليم الروبوتات من خلال "الاستجابات عن طريق اللمس والإطراء عليها بكلمات تشجيع، أو السلوك اللطيف، ومساعدة الروبوت في إخراج نفسه من مأزق ما". 

وتقوم الجهات المشاركة للجامعة في المشروع ببناء روبوتات مختلفة يركز كل منها على مجموعة مختلفة من الانفعالات. 

"رصد التعبيرات" 
وسيستقبل الروبوت ما يحدث من حوله عبر كاميرات رؤية بسيطة، ومستقبلات سمعية وحسية، فضلا عن مجسات لتحديد المسافة بينه وبين البشر. 


الروبوتات تعكس "سلوكا فطريا" 
وتقول د. كاناميرو "من بين ما سنلجأ إليه الاستعانة بشبكة عصبية (صناعية) لرصد تعبيرات الوجه وأنماط الحركة" التي يستقبلها الروبوت. 

وسترصد تلك الشبكات العصبية الصناعية التغير في ردود فعل البشر، سواء سلوكا أو صوتا أو حركة. 

ولن يحاول الروبوت رصد حالات انفعالية من قبيل الاشمئزاز، ولكن سيتم التركيز على حالات انفعالية مثل الغضب والسعادة والوحدة، وهي الانفعالات التي تؤثر على الحركة وتؤثر على الطريقة التي ينبغي بها على الروبوت التجاوب. 

وتقول كاناميرو "من المهم للغاية رصد ما إذا كان المستخدم البشري غاضبا وما إذا كان الروبوت قد ارتكب خطأ ما، أو ما إذا كان الإنسان وحيدا ويحتاج لتشجيع الروبوت له والتسرية عنه أو عنها". 

وتضيف "نركز على انفعالات أقرب ما تكون إلى روبوت رضيع، ينمو ويتطور لمساعدة البشر في شؤون الحياة اليومية". 

ومن بين النماذج الأولى لهذا المشروع روبوت يعكس سلوكا "فطريا" أشبه بالموجود لدى الطيور وبعض الثدييات. 

فتلك الكائنات "تتعلق بأول ما تراه حينما تخرج للحياة". 

وتقول د. كاناميرو "عادة ما يتم التعلق بالأم وتتبعها في كل مكان". 

"لدينا نموذج أولي لروبوت يسير وراء البشر في كل مكان ويمكنه التكيف مع تعامل البشر معه". 

وبإمكان هذا الروبوت أن يقترب أو يبعد حسبما يشعر الإنسان الذي يتم إتباعه حيال ذلك. 




الروبوتات تعكس "سلوكا فطرياً


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (1 أكتوبر 2007)

تمنى أن تستمتعوا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

والله الواحد ما هو عارف ايه اللى هيكون بعد كام سنة فى عالم الروبوتس
ربنا يستر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------

